# MkVI (2011) Jetta Rear Camber Adjustment



## scooby16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I did a search, but it's possible I missed it, but I am looking to buy some KW coilovers to my 2011 Jetta 2.5 SE, and was wondering if the rear camber on the car was adjustable stock, or if I needed to buy a camber kit. I upsized the tires by roughly an inch total diameter (225/55/r17)...they are rebadged takeoffs from a 2010 Audi A4. I am not trying to lower the car, just improve the handling with the coilovers, but the minimum drop is 1.6 and 1.2 in the rear and front respectively. 

So basically, I was just wondering if I can adjust the camber on this car...specifically the model with the twist beam rear suspension...as I do not want to buy something I can not use. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

No, there is no camber adjustment in the twist beam. There may be camber shims available for it, as there are for the Mk1-4.


----------



## scooby16 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks man, I guess I'll have to buy the camber kit from ECS.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

What camber kit? The only way to adjust camber with the twist beam is shims. Lowering a twist beam doesn't change the camber though (one of it's few advantages), so I don't think you'll need to adjust the camber.


----------



## scooby16 (Sep 11, 2013)

GasInMyVeins said:


> What camber kit? The only way to adjust camber with the twist beam is shims. Lowering a twist beam doesn't change the camber though (one of it's few advantages), so I don't think you'll need to adjust the camber.


Yea, I was trying to tuck my wheels a bit since I upsized the actual rubber to 225/55 from 224/45. The issue was that the KW v1's minimum drop (maximum height) is 1.6 inch rear and 1.2 in the front. I am not looking so much for a significant drop, just improved handling, and I definitly do not want to rub and destroy my beautiful tires, so I was concerned about that. I gave KW a call though...should have done that at first...and they told me that they sell spring spacers in .5 inch and 1 inch, so I should be able to get the height i want...1 drop inch all around.


----------

